# Short Game



## fore (Mar 22, 2006)

I definitely could use some tips when it comes to putting. Somehow i manage to whack the ball in 2 or 3 shots up to the green, buts thats where it all goes wrong... 

I seem to always be afraid to hit the ball on the green. Ball goes a foot or 2, and then come the laughs.

Suggestions?


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

*miniature golf*

do you think that playing minature golf really helps your putting? I am terrible at putting. My long game is pretty good, but the short game needs HELP. I can whack the crap out of the ball but that soft touch that you need to putt accurately is where I am seriously lacking. Any ideas on how to help my short game?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

IMHO, mini golf will NOT help your putting skills. I've found that many of the best golfers are horrible at mini golf. For one, the putters they rent out to you are mostly toe-weighted. Also, the greens are synthetic and the balls are plastic. As for advice, trust yourself to hit the ball. You've probably hit tens of thousands of putts in your lifetime; your body knows how to do it by know. It's just a matter of getting out of your own way.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Putting Green*

I mean that when I go I use my own putter and balls. I really do think that it has improved my short game tremendously. Maybe that's just me. I look at it like going to the driving range to practice my long drive game. 

I think if you can find a nice place that has good greens that you can find good practice in mini golf.


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

For me, playing mini golf helps a lot. It gives you a sense of proper direction and you get a feel for the club and ball. It helps adjust for later games on the real green. As for the weight of the club and the ball, I think it is a horrible idea. They are plastic and are easier to screw up on.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I to use mini golf to help inmprove my putting. For some people putting for them is like Free-Throws for Shaquille O'Neal, they just can't seem to get the hang of it. I suggest trying out various different techniques to improve your putting such as practicing in your backyard, or envisioning yourself sinking the putt in your mind every night before you go to bed. Another technique which I've used in the past is to see a shrink and ask them for a chant to help relax you. Than, before you putt, say your chant, relax and follow through. Hope this helps.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Slasher said:


> For me, playing mini golf helps a lot. It gives you a sense of proper direction and you get a feel for the club and ball. It helps adjust for later games on the real green. As for the weight of the club and the ball, I think it is a horrible idea. They are plastic and are easier to screw up on.


I totally agree, putt putt helps my short game as well. Its basically practice and repitition which is the same in every sport. Once you get a good feel, you can sink any putt you put your mind to.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I mean that when I go I use my own putter and balls. I really do think that it has improved my short game tremendously.


Whatever works for ya.


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, I don't have putt putt I have Golf 'n' Stuff. Which is great. They have games, arcade, putting, good eats.

It's pretty expensive though. Nothing compared to real golfing though.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

Im glad to see that alot of people use mini golf to practice putting. People look at me strangely when I break out my own club and balls though. I just think to myself...well, look at what your wearing though and then picture them in their under drawers....lol


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Lol that is so ridiculous yet funny. Ive never used that technique but i think i will since it seems like it is so effective.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

golfgirl2006 said:


> Im glad to see that alot of people use mini golf to practice putting. People look at me strangely when I break out my own club and balls though. I just think to myself...well, look at what your wearing though and then picture them in their under drawers....lol


Haha. That's pretty funny. Do you wear formal clothes when you golf at a small place like putt putt?


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Putting is one of the most simple concepts of golf. It is also very hard to become a master at. 

My best advice would be to practice a lot. I am not too good at putting either but practicing in sample greens has helped a lot. Once you better get a feel on what putts work in which situations, you will start getting more one-putts and two-putts.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Make sure you judge the green good too. If it it sloped downwards, hit it softer, uphill, harder. You know the deal.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Curved left, hit it a little right, continuing what bertha said !

I myself would never practice minigolf for my putting although I do play with friends.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

yea mini golf helps my game i think too...i mean the ones that are semi decent not the ones with all that crazy stuff in it...lol


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I too practise on a mini golf course, but i find that the best thing to help your short game is to relax. A lot of people have problems because they have tension in the arms, so just relax.


----------

